# problem with speaker connection. .PLEASE HELP



## Casey Flores (Feb 5, 2016)

Getting power to Jensen radio, dvd player, etc. Have checked  speaker on/off button on actual radio and it shows speakers are on but I am not getting any sound. I am usually very good with electronic devices but I have read the entire manual and feel the problem is with the speaker connection. Does anyone have any idea how I can check the speaker wiring without having to call someone out to look. Please please any suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2016)

Do you have more than one speaker?  If only one the speaker may be bad.   I don't have a Jensen but I do know there are buttons to push on mine to get speakers on and I have to just keep punching till I find them LOL.  Good luck and let us know what you find.  Maybe someone here has a Jensen and can help


----------

